# New Alien Model Kit!



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

In email from R2:












> The First Look at the new Alien Executive Officer Kane sculpt.
> 
> It has been decades since the last new model kit was developed for the Alien franchise and Polar Lights was proud to land the license recently. We went right to work on a few new kits and the first to be released will be Executive Officer Kane. The model captures the dramatic moment he encounters the mysterious egg on LV-126. Work on the sculpt was assigned to one of our Wonderfest neighbors, Bill Wieger. Bill made his interest known as soon as we revealed the development of the kit at this year's show. He followed up with an amazing job fleshing out every detail of the character and environment.
> 
> We teased this on the Collectormodel.com blog recently and now for the first time, we are unveiling the digital sculpt of the kit exclusively in the Round 2 models enewsletter. . . .


















































> In the process or recreating the original MPC Alien box art, we had quite a time finding all of the images that were used originally. Modeler and historian, Mat Irvine, recently inquired about what the differences were. It was a fascinating hunt, so we figured we would share some insight in this classic package recreation.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's great to see this being in development.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

With the right lighting and weathering, this could look amazing.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice! The detailing of the worksuit looks really well researched. I suspect that if it isn't an included option the aftermarket will be providing pouncing facehugger attacking the faceplate, a melted faceplate with facehugger clamping on, an alternate Dallas head for 'peering into the hole' dioramas, so much potential. 

But boy, what would happen if any 'real world' common sense was used here? "Oh, I'm in this really creepy place with all these egg-like things and this one is opening....FEETS! DO YOUR STUFF!!"


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Lv *1*26?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


>



Yeah, someone needs to do a lighting kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


>


That's funny, I didn't realize Bryan Cranston was in _Alien_.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> That's funny, I didn't realize Bryan Cranston was in _Alien_.


OK. That's funny!
:tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate that "I can't wait for that one" feeling. Sheesh! Thanks for posting....


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Right...the...heck...*ON!* Can't wait to see what's next. Damn, I really wish I could live another 200 years!!! So many models, so little time.... It would be really great to get all four *LV-426* suited crew.

_*As everyone knows you can never have too much Alien(s) stuff.
*_

Would it be pushing it wishing for a 1/144 derelict ship? 

HAL9001-


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

He doesn't look like Kane, but I guess the helmet would obscure the face anyway. Anything else looks great. The egg should be clear cast.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

A 1/350th Nostromo would make me spray like a cat! Unfortunately that may be too tall of an order.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JeffG said:


> A 1/350th Nostromo would make me spray like a cat! Unfortunately that may be too tall of an order.


Don't sell yourself short. I'm sure you could spray like a cat if you really tried.

And, yeah, I would probably do the same thing if they came out with a decent kit of the Nostromo.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Yeah, someone needs to do a lighting kit.





electric indigo said:


> The egg should be clear cast.


Yeah, I was thinking along the same lines. Too many lighting opportunities to ignore. If nothing else, just plugging in a few LED's here and there would really add some atmosphere.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Do we know the scale on this kit?


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> That's funny, I didn't realize Bryan Cranston was in _Alien_.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

chiangkaishecky said:


>


I'm still on the side of Brian....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

electric indigo said:


> The egg should be clear cast.


Won't it be?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Kinda hard to tell how much it resembles John Hurt at this early stage. He has very destinct eyes I.e. kind of squinty and baggy. The Snoopy cap is hiding much of the shape of his head as well. May look more like him when painted. Either way, what they've got so far looks really good.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Look what just popped up on the interwebs:

http://recollectionsofalien.com/alien-image-gallery/


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

electric indigo said:


> Look what just popped up on the interwebs:
> 
> http://recollectionsofalien.com/alien-image-gallery/


Cool link! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the link!
Some great reference material- wish sometime that original footage he refers to with the Yellow version might be seen. I hate to think it was just thrown away but it probably was...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like Blastr.com just found the pics, too:

http://www.blastr.com/2013-8-21/che...-alien?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Too bad the kit is not in plastic. Won't be buying.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Thanks for the link!
> Some great reference material- wish sometime that original footage he refers to with the Yellow version might be seen. I hate to think it was just thrown away but it probably was...


Ditto. Reading the text, it seems pretty firm the footage was trashed. But who knows? Maybe it was just thrown into some boxes and sits, like a facehugger egg, awaiting the opening... 

But man, how much money had to be thrown at the hobby shops for some of those things? Cripes I can't even begin to imagine the boxes and boxes of tank kits and Saturn V kits used.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Matthew Green said:


> Too bad the kit is not in plastic. Won't be buying.


this is the master not the final piece. AFAIK its a plastic kit. Still no reason not to buy it anyway.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> this is the master not the final piece. AFAIK its a plastic kit. Still no reason not to buy it anyway.







R2'S already stated it's a resin kit. Resin *can* be a reason not to buy it as some people (myself included) aren't into resin kits. Not because I don't think there's some great resin kit sculpts out there.........it's because I only like plastic.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Matthew Green said:


> Too bad the kit is not in plastic.





djnick66 said:


> AFAIK its a plastic kit.





Round 2 said:


> We are still getting pricing settled and we are deciding whether to do it in *resin or as a vinyl kit*. Injected styrene would be problematic for this one because of all of the detail that tool trapping would cause.


http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/1994-polar-lights-alien-eo-kane-teaser/


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey cool. No reason to fear resin kits, although price wise they are high. It actually says they dont know weather to do it resin or vinyl.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll admit when I first read the thread title I said, "Oh boy, just what we need, another Alien kit." But whorry morry, I just have to have this one. Sure hope it's 1/6th scale, but probably not. Doesn't matter if the egg is clear, I'll probably cast it in clear anyway with an LED cast inside. paint it with stain glass paint, hmmmmmm.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

> Originally Posted by *Round 2*
> _We are still getting pricing settled and we are deciding whether to do it in *resin or as a vinyl kit*. Injected styrene would be problematic for this one because of all of the detail that tool trapping would cause._


Y-Y-You mean we gotta READ all those wobbly bits?!?! 

I thought we cud just look at the pictures to make our 'informed'
critques??!

Sheesh, what a slave driver!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

*Round 2 going resin?*

Wow. Round 2 might do this in resin? Never thought that they would go that route but it sure looks nice from where I'm sitting. Hope its not vinyl...all those larger body sections becoming concave on the long boat ride to (what once was) America.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Lv *1*26?


That caught my eye, too. 

Regardless of what you think of the subject, they have to be applauded for taking the risk. Depending on price, I'm in.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Don't sell yourself short. I'm sure you could spray like a cat if you really tried.
> 
> And, yeah, I would probably do the same thing if they came out with a decent kit of the Nostromo.


a small 'plastic' kit of this would be nice.
from tip of the rods on the front of the ship to the engines not more than 12 in. to keep the cost down. ?

and let it fit on a book shelf.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Let Fine Molds make a 12" Nostromo and it will have the same level of detail as the Halcyon kit.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Come on, guys, get your terms straight. Resin IS plastic, whether polyurethane or polyester. Both are plastics - thermosetting plastics. What you refer to as "plastic" is polystyrene, a thermoforming plastic. ABS is also a thermoforming plastic, a sort of "alloy" of polystyrene, butadiene and acrylonitrile. Acrylic and vinyl are also plastics, both of the thermoforming variety.

So when you whine "I want a plastic kit", you're getting one.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> Let Fine Molds make a 12" Nostromo and it will have the same level of detail as the Halcyon kit.


I concur. I've seen styrene kits with incredible amounts of detail; the issue is engineering them so that they can remove the hardened/cured styrene parts from the molds.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Come on, guys, get your terms straight. Resin IS plastic, whether polyurethane or polyester. Both are plastics - thermosetting plastics. What you refer to as "plastic" is polystyrene, a thermoforming plastic. ABS is also a thermoforming plastic, a sort of "alloy" of polystyrene, butadiene and acrylonitrile. Acrylic and vinyl are also plastics, both of the thermoforming variety.
> 
> So when you whine "I want a plastic kit", you're getting one.


But in the context of our hobby we have "resin" and "plastic". Most will agree that when discussing building kits from these different materials that different build "methods" come into play.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I dunno - for both types I still just basically glue parts together, clean up seams, and paint them. Neither is any harder than the other. In fact sometimes resin is easier - there's usually fewer parts because, for example, an arm is cast as one piece instead of two halves.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> I concur. I've seen styrene kits with incredible amounts of detail; the issue is engineering them so that they can remove the hardened/cured styrene parts from the molds.


got this off their site. looks ok to me.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually as far as "methods" I was really refering to just glue.  Pretty much everything else is the same as far as building a resin or plastic kit.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Actually as far as "methods" I was really refering to just glue.  Pretty much everything else is the same as far as building a resin or plastic kit.


So why is there a discussion on this? I use superglue for both. Nothing different as far as painting, or gluing are concerned. I use the same techniques, and supplies for all modeling regardless of manufacture, or plastic type. The only exception is fibreoptics. After superglue destroyed the first set that I ever used, I know to use hotmelt polyurethane, or silicone glue. 

~ Chris ​


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Because some have groaned about a major company releasing a kit in resin instead of plastic. It seems that some may think there is a major difference in building a resin kit over a plastic kit, when in fact there really isn't. The only difference would be in the type of glue used. A lot of people only use glue made for plastic which would not work on resin. That's why I referred to different build methods such as glue type.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

LOL, I wouldn't care if it was made of _wood_, as long as it LOOKS good!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> LOL, I wouldn't care if it was made of _wood_, as long as it LOOKS good!


Oh, well now, y'see, you'd need an entirely _different_ type of glue for wood.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

It will be interesting to see what the quality is of this resin kit. Resin is a good (maybe better) medium for figures as arms and legs can be made as a single piece. No worries about puttying gaps between sides. However, resin figures that feature lighting effects could be more difficult. I'm sure not everyone will try and light the figure, but hopefully thought will be put into that possibility by R2. I would also like to see the egg molded in a translucent resin so it could be lit underneath.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

robiwon said:


> I would also like to see the egg molded in a translucent resin so it could be lit underneath.


That seems so obvious a thing to expect in the kit that it would not be worth mentioning but then I've seen a lot of excellent kits with just such missed opportunities so it may be a good idea to let the R2 powers that be know what we'd like.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Because some have groaned about a major company releasing a kit in resin instead of plastic. It seems that some may think there is a major difference in building a resin kit over a plastic kit, when in fact there really isn't. The only difference would be in the type of glue used. A lot of people only use glue made for plastic which would not work on resin. That's why I referred to different build methods such as glue type.


OK. Understood. 

~ Chris ​


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

http://www.collectormodel.com/round...ights-model-kits-4-weeks-of-christmas-part-1/


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Excellent detail!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That looks great! Nice that the egg is clear so you can add a gently flickering light to simulate movement inside. I think it's going to be a fun build!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

If my funds would allow I'd buy this kit without a shadow of a doubt, this is one heck of a great looking kit, I've done resin kits and they are just as easy as styrene kits. Karl


----------

